# Irish Taxation



## quinner2008 (3 Jul 2010)

I always been fascinated at the concept of real tax rate and working out how much the Irish Government actually gets back.  

If some has a disposable income of say 50,000 after paying income tax, prsi etc how much in general do you think the Irish Government claw backs when that person actually goes and spends their after tax salary say 50,000 euro in Ireland. How much tax does the Irish Government clawback eg.. vat, corporation tax on profits, 

Is their an actually way of working it out taking into account imports etc.?


----------



## Protocol (4 Jul 2010)

This figure is published all the time.

It's about 30% of national income in Irl.

Here is Eurostat stats on tax levels:

[broken link removed]


----------

